# Dried Sage



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I love sage and use it a lot in stuffing, sauces, gravy,
tomato sauces, soups such as bean, pea, and lentil soup.

I only like the rubbed sage which is very hard to find in
the markets, they seem to just carry ground sage.

So, I grow my own, pinch off a bunch place it on a 
paper plate ( paper plates are great for drying herbs)
and wait a few days until it’s dried, then rub it and crumple
it up. Place it in a jar.

I do the same with dill...place it on a paper plate
as soon as it’s dry - crumple it and flake it into pieces.
I use drill in pickles, potato salad, and 
gravalox for lox and bagels.

first pic is dried sage, second pic is after I crumpled it.
Now, I’ll start another batch of sage...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've always had problems growing herbs here. The heat I guess, they bolt quickly, and probably not taking time to pick and dry them. Of course I was still working then.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I finally found what you mean by bolting - "Most plants bolt due to hot weather. When the ground temperature goes above a certain temperature, this flips a switch in the plant to produce flowers and seeds very rapidly and to abandon leaf growth almost completely. Bolting is a survival mechanism in a plant."


https://www.networx.com/article/what-to-do-when-plants-bolt


Female lobsters will produce eggs when caught & on a boat. Legally, in Hawaii, they have to be let go, then. Maybe Nature's way of having the species survive.


If you dive by John Dominis restaurant in Honolulu, by a harbor, there are tons of lobsters in that area approaching the shore, where they've been let go off boats.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooly, we grow our sage in big deep pots. Sage, Basil, Chives, Thyme
do well in these pots. I have on my deck a pot of sage, basil and chives
for easy access... I don’t use fresh thyme anymore cause fresh thyme
is too strong, I tend to overuse it.

If you have a back door that gets the sun, try planting the herbs 
in pots where you can water them by just opening the door and
watering them from the house. I know in the hot Texas heat you
may have to water twice a day.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Wooly, we grow our sage in big deep pots. Sage, Basil, Chives, Thyme
> do well in these pots. I have on my deck a pot of sage, basil and chives
> for easy access... I don’t use fresh thyme anymore cause fresh thyme
> is too strong, I tend to overuse it.
> ...


I used to try in 6" clay pots on a NE facing table inside the house, gets sun most of the day. That table now has orchids on it. and a planter I'm attempting to root some elderberry cuttings the Steve sent me. Outside at that window area everything cooks in the sun.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

So why don’t you put some herb pots on or off that table?

You keep the orchids in full sun? We keep ours on the deck,
on our big dining table...lots of light, but the sun is filtered out
from the greenhouse awning top.

I know it gets old fast when it’s blazing hot out everyday - trying to
keep things in pots watered. That’s why the head groundskeeper
installed running water on our deck...if we had to schlep the hose
out everyday to water ( and sometimes twice a day) it would be no fun!

Now, if I could only get him to not leave the big colorful detergent watering
jugs all over the place. I would be delighted. He cuts the tops off of the gallon
detergent jugs for watering the plants and flowers. They have heavy duty
handles, and holds a gallon of water. He carries one in each hand. They’re easy
to use cause the water pours out fast. He also uses them cause they easily
fill up with pond water...


----------

